# تشغيل الصاج



## ellored2000 (15 يوليو 2009)

ارجو المتابعة منكم 
فأنا اعمل فى هذا المجال وابحث عن فرصة عمل فى شركة خليجية


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك ، وتجد العمل المناسب
مع تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بمستقبل مشرق وعمل ووظيفة محترمة 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك


----------

